# My baby Bengal - Tora



## arhat108 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi cat lovers! My name is Micheal and this is my first post ever about a pet. It's a whole new world for me. I have never felt so much love and joy as I've had since Tora came into my life.

I work for a church. We have a small community occupying a whole block in Los Angeles just across the border of Culver City. One day, almost two weeks ago, my friend Dallas passed by an alley where some kids were playing with or teasing a young cat. As soon as it saw Dallas the cat ran straight for him and jumped into his arms. In Dallas' household, they already have four cats so they thought that one more wouldn't make a difference. When they got him home there was immediate trouble. This cat was still intact which caused a lot of agitation with the others, especially Chandra, who is their eldest as well as being an intact female. She was biting and growling at everything and even the other cats didn't like his presence.










My wife and I divorced a dozen years ago. I had just recently broke off a relationship with a lady friend because things were becoming toxic. Still, we all have the propensity to feel and express love. I figured, my luck with women being what it is, I might be better off with a cat rather than a new wife or whatever. I mean--aren't cats people too? You don't have to be human to be a person do you? To be a person means you have a personality--something which cats have an abundance of. So, I had been actively praying for a nice feline companion for some months now. I even told my roommate around November of last year that I intended to adopt a cat if he had no objections.










So after the difficulties under Dallas' roof, he asked me if I wanted a cat. It came with the offer of a litter box and a pan full of litter and a week's worth of food. When I got there and saw the little cat, still hardly a kitten, and I was struck with awe. You see--I was born and raised in Okinawa in 1962--the year of the tiger. The Chinese astrology works on a 12 year cycle. This is once again the year of the tiger. But, along with the zodiac sign, an element is also associated in the astrology. So to be more specific, this is the year of the Steel Tiger. Out of all of God's creations there is nothing I love more than cats. Of all cats, I have always been in awe of white tigers. When I saw my companion to be for the first time I was baffled at God's mercy. Here, in the year of the Steel Tiger, God gives me my own little baby steel tiger. Now how cool is that?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv Welcome, I think that was a beautiful story!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Michael!

Your little steel tiger, Tora, is adorable!


----------



## arhat108 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for welcoming us!!! =^_^=


----------



## arhat108 (Mar 30, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> :luv Welcome, I think that was a beautiful story!
> heidi =^..^=


Thanks Heidi


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm glad you've discovered the joys of being a cat parent. I'm a first time cat owner too after being a stubborn dog lover for many years. Now I'm owned by my cat. Tora will bring much joy into your life, you certainly won't regret it!


----------



## trishool (May 2, 2010)

Love the markings. That is one gorgeous kitty


----------

